# New build in Upstate N.Y.  (now with pictures)



## squish (Mar 17, 2013)

Good morning from chilly upstate N.Y.(17above at 9am).I am gonna start my trailer smoker build soon,hopefully in the next ten days.I have lots of questions for the experts.First question, the smoker chamber is a 375 gal. fuel tank,for the firebox i have a 120 gal.propane tank,what my thought is to cut the propane tank  lengthwise,then i'd like to weld a divider about 3/4 quarters of the way across so i can have a firebox on one side,"warmer/oven" on the other then weld a flat steel plate across the top for a "flat top" also for cooking.If i used the feldon caulculator correctly this won't work but i have seen 275 gal tank smokers with small fireboxes.Any and all help is greatly appreciated.I will try to post pics as we get started with the build,have just about all my parts/pieces collected and should have @ $400 in materials and most of that is steel for legs/racks,motor etc.as this will also include a 275gal fuel tank pig rotiserrie on the other end.


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DanMcG (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome Squish, I can't help ya with the build but will be interested in what you end up with. sounds interesting and big.
I'm south of you in Cicero


----------



## squish (Mar 19, 2013)

Need help with the firebox dimensions.


----------



## LanceR (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello from Sennett,NY

I can't help with the firebox dimensions as I am sure not a subject matter expert but I suspect that some kind of a drawing to help visualize the layout and dimensions is going to be helpful for anyone who is.

I haven't been to Lowville in years but will be there for a meeting tomorrow morning.  From the weather radar it looks like you are getting a pretty good dose of snow today.

Lance


----------



## squish (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm gonna try to post a pic of the drawing i have of basically what my build will look like,any tips or advice would be great.


----------



## squish (Mar 24, 2013)

IMG_20130324_145656.jpg



__ squish
__ Mar 24, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2013)

squish, morning and welcome to the forum.....   are you planning on using the one firebox to heat all three cookers/warmers ??  If so, that is very ambitious, and I wouldn't recommend it....  For your smoker, a 125 gal firebox is the correct size...  the propane tank may not have the best dimensions for providing great heat... closer to square would be better....   Below is a link to "oil tank" builds....  I searched smoker builds using the handy search bar....  check these out.... see what others have done.... if there were any pitfalls.....  

I'm not saying your design won't work... It is involved and directing heat to 3 different chambers is very involved and could pose some problems... I know it poses a problem for me, as I don't have any solutions for adequately heating 3 chambers with one firebox....  

Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...ll&containingforum[0]=197&type=all&advanced=1


----------



## squish (Mar 31, 2013)

Dave, my plan for the firebox is to use approximately 3/4 of the tank after it is cut in half the long way as my firebox,the other 1/4 would be used as a warmer/oven it mainly be used to heat the smoker which is the tank on the right in the picture,the tank on the left is going to mainly be a self contained pig rotisserie.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2013)

So, a 120 gal tank..... 3/4 of that and 1/2 of that..... = 45 gallons for a firebox....  that won't be large enough when you need approx 125 gallons for a firebox....  A proper firebox needs height for ash removal under the fire grate, width and length for fire wood...  without all three of those criteria, your firebox will give you headaches, until you rebuild it....  or suffer through countless smokes being unhappy with your design...

You are welcome to build the design you want, but others here have taken the strain out of building a great smoker by working through all the designs that don't work already.... 

Look through the builds on the link in post #8.... PM the members that built them and see what they say about their designs and if they would do anything different....    

Dave


----------



## squish (Mar 31, 2013)

Dave so i basically need the whole tank for a firebox for my smoker?if that is the case i will scrap the warmer/oven idea and instead of cutting the tank in half so i have a flat top i will leave it whole and weld a plate of steel across the top for a "flattop"cooking surface.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2013)

*http://feldoncentral.com/bbqcalcula....81&fi=0,0,6,86.86,3.07&fc=17.18,24.28,231.62*

Above are the numbers I used...  The firebox air inlets, may be built using a similar box like the FB/CC and FlatTop inserts and add slide gates ?? Add one small intake above the fire grate to allow for moving heat etc to the CC..

I don't know what to do about charging the firebox with wood, or a FB clean out for ash....  I don't like tanks for fireboxes for that reason.... they are not easy to work around and get stuff right...   for me anyways.... 

Is this plan close ??? The numbers I used are not correct..... I guessed at a lot of stuff.....    Dave

              ........click on to enlarge........













squish 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 3, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool, we have a camp up there near, Lowville.





~Martin


----------



## squish (Apr 4, 2013)

Digging where abouts?up on tughill i assume? snowmobiler? let me know next time your up maybe we can get together and talk bbq!


----------



## squish (Apr 4, 2013)

Dave i will try to post a pic of my new plan tonight.


----------



## squish (Apr 5, 2013)

trying to decide if i wanna go reverse flow or tuning plates? any thoughts?


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130404_181512.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130402_181111.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130402_181128.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130404_183227.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130406_182318.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130406_182347.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130408_172414.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130408_174929.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130408_181241.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130408_183645.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130410_171121.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130410_173603.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130410_174011.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130410_174024.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130410_181320.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130410_181320.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130412_190439.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

H


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

How do i mount this box(firebox) to the back of the tank?How big should i make the hole?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2013)

IMG_20130412_190439.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013





      













squish firebox.jpeg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 14, 2013






squish, morning...... Is that where the cooker is going to be permanently mounted on the trailer ??  If so, I would mount the FB between the CC and the axle... make a duct the width of the FB and weld it to the CC as low as possible....   

Sealing up doors etc. on that FB will be a nightmare... 

Can you elevate the CC and put the FB under it ??  That will be one huge firebox.... 3 day smokes.... 

I need to know a little more to help figure this out for you....  

What is the final plan going to look like ??  Are you planning on cooking standing on the ground ??


----------



## squish (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Dave,first i wanna say thanks for helping me try to work this all out.Yes that is where the cc will be permanently mounted.We were thinking of setting the firebox down in the trailer some but up enough (flush w/axle)so it won't catch.According to the calulator that box is 3493cu in.bigger than the recommended fb size,i can cut it down if nessecary.Yes i do plan on standing on the ground.I will try to get a pic up of what i'm thinking in a bit.THANKS again!


----------



## squish (Apr 14, 2013)

Dave,the fb size right now is 28in deepx34in widex34in long= 32368cu in.recommended fb size is 28875cu in,if i cut it down to 25x34x34 it would be 28900cu in.if i did this rt and my math is correct this should work or am i still to big?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2013)

How about something like this........













squish 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 14, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2013)

Cut it down to fit under the trailer.... Maybe raise the CC up a bit to fit the FB..... 

Dave


----------



## squish (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes Dave,you pic is basically what i'm thinking(was trying to draw).If the opening between the fb&cc is 6in.x the fb lenth is that big enough?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2013)

FB - CC opening..... If it was 4" and the length of the FB, that would be adequate...  6" stacks on each end should be good to....   The pit calculator doesn't work too well on this particular design....   Good guestimates are in order.....   Dave


----------



## squish (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry that there has'nt been any recent pics or updates a classmate of mine was involved in a head crash last weekend  and died on monday,needless to say its been a rough week & havent felt much like working on the smoker.Also between funeral & calling hours had Fire Dept. obligations this weekend.But we are going back at it Monday night rt after work,hope to post more pics this week.


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

Sorry it has been awhile since I posted or submitted pics,haven't had much time lately,but here are a few pics from today and last week,just a word of advice for anyone building or thinking of building one like this,cut your doors below the curvature of the      tank,TRUST ME on this we learned the hard way ,extremely hard to get them back in shape & to fit!


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

Sorry it has been awhile since I posted or submitted pics,haven't had much time lately,but here are a few pics from today and last week,just a word of advice for anyone building or thinking of building one like this,cut your doors below the curvature of the      tank,TRUST ME on this we learned the hard way ,extremely hard to get them back in shape & to fit!


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

Sorry it has been awhile since I posted or submitted pics,haven't had much time lately,but here are a few pics from today and last week,just a word of advice for anyone building or thinking of building one like this,cut your doors below the curvature of the      tank,TRUST ME on this we learned the hard way ,extremely hard to get them back in shape & to fit!


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

:sausage:


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2013)

Good point on cutting the doors....  Thinking about that makes perfect sense....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...Dave


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

IMG_20130522_182441.jpg



__ squish
__ May 25, 2013


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

Hi Dave,how you been? I have to tell you it has been an absolute NIGHTMARE! We have alot of hours in just doors & the guy helping me is a certified welder, fabricator by profession!


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

IMG_20130525_084738.jpg



__ squish
__ May 25, 2013


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

Here is a few pics of the  start of the firebox,managed to get it cut down where I think it needs to be and started to fabricate the cleanout door til the MIG ran out of gas.Go figure,just my luck we had the time & no gas but I think we're gaining now.


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

IMG_20130525_084821.jpg



__ squish
__ May 25, 2013


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

IMG_20130525_094154.jpg



__ squish
__ May 25, 2013


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

IMG_20130525_094209.jpg



__ squish
__ May 25, 2013


----------



## squish (May 25, 2013)

IMG_20130525_101458.jpg



__ squish
__ May 25, 2013


----------



## squish (Jun 8, 2013)

Well got a chance to work on the smoker some more today,here's a few pics,draft is in,ash door done,firebox"tacked in place 













IMG_20130608_092956.jpg



__ squish
__ Jun 8, 2013


----------



## squish (Jun 8, 2013)

IMG_20130608_093221.jpg



__ squish
__ Jun 8, 2013


----------



## squish (Jun 8, 2013)

IMG_20130608_102019.jpg



__ squish
__ Jun 8, 2013


----------



## squish (Jun 8, 2013)

IMG_20130608_112352.jpg



__ squish
__ Jun 8, 2013


----------



## squish (Jun 8, 2013)

IMG_20130608_112815.jpg



__ squish
__ Jun 8, 2013


----------



## squish (Jun 8, 2013)

IMG_20130608_114825.jpg



__ squish
__ Jun 8, 2013


----------



## squish (Jun 8, 2013)

IMG_20130608_115632.jpg



__ squish
__ Jun 8, 2013


----------



## squish (Jun 8, 2013)

Latest progress pics uploaded,enjoy,please feel free to comment good,bad,or otherwise.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2013)

Getting closer.......  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .......


----------



## squish (Jun 9, 2013)

What do think Dave?does it look like its gonna work?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2013)

squish said:


> What do think Dave?does it look like its gonna work?


Yes it does....    Dave


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry its been a while since I posted any pics,we are VERY close,finished the rack system today.(we make sure our kids sports come first) about all that's left is to install stacks and build racks &  get the doors sealed up.


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

IMG_20130722_173004.jpg



__ squish
__ Sep 21, 2013


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

IMG_20130722_173030.jpg



__ squish
__ Sep 21, 2013





reverse flow plate installed


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

IMG_20130823_173244.jpg



__ squish
__ Sep 21, 2013


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

IMG_20130830_184733.jpg



__ squish
__ Sep 21, 2013





fire box almost done


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

IMG_20130830_184719.jpg



__ squish
__ Sep 21, 2013


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

IMG_20130823_173244.jpg



__ squish
__ Sep 21, 2013


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

IMG_20130921_111527.jpg



__ squish
__ Sep 21, 2013





rack system ,just a finishing touch or two.


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

:sausage:


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

IMG_20130921_112445.jpg



__ squish
__ Sep 21, 2013


----------



## squish (Sep 21, 2013)

I must have forgot to take a pic w/the middle of the rack system.This smoker will have 6 racks, part of the rack system in the middle will be removable so I can smoke a whole pig.


----------



## squish (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I'm back it's been awhile since I posted but the smoker is fully functional now,still have a lil tweaking to do & the rotisserie on the front isn't done,so it's still a work in progress .


----------



## squish (Mar 17, 2013)

Good morning from chilly upstate N.Y.(17above at 9am).I am gonna start my trailer smoker build soon,hopefully in the next ten days.I have lots of questions for the experts.First question, the smoker chamber is a 375 gal. fuel tank,for the firebox i have a 120 gal.propane tank,what my thought is to cut the propane tank  lengthwise,then i'd like to weld a divider about 3/4 quarters of the way across so i can have a firebox on one side,"warmer/oven" on the other then weld a flat steel plate across the top for a "flat top" also for cooking.If i used the feldon caulculator correctly this won't work but i have seen 275 gal tank smokers with small fireboxes.Any and all help is greatly appreciated.I will try to post pics as we get started with the build,have just about all my parts/pieces collected and should have @ $400 in materials and most of that is steel for legs/racks,motor etc.as this will also include a 275gal fuel tank pig rotiserrie on the other end.


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DanMcG (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome Squish, I can't help ya with the build but will be interested in what you end up with. sounds interesting and big.
I'm south of you in Cicero


----------



## squish (Mar 19, 2013)

Need help with the firebox dimensions.


----------



## LanceR (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello from Sennett,NY

I can't help with the firebox dimensions as I am sure not a subject matter expert but I suspect that some kind of a drawing to help visualize the layout and dimensions is going to be helpful for anyone who is.

I haven't been to Lowville in years but will be there for a meeting tomorrow morning.  From the weather radar it looks like you are getting a pretty good dose of snow today.

Lance


----------



## squish (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm gonna try to post a pic of the drawing i have of basically what my build will look like,any tips or advice would be great.


----------



## squish (Mar 24, 2013)

IMG_20130324_145656.jpg



__ squish
__ Mar 24, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2013)

squish, morning and welcome to the forum.....   are you planning on using the one firebox to heat all three cookers/warmers ??  If so, that is very ambitious, and I wouldn't recommend it....  For your smoker, a 125 gal firebox is the correct size...  the propane tank may not have the best dimensions for providing great heat... closer to square would be better....   Below is a link to "oil tank" builds....  I searched smoker builds using the handy search bar....  check these out.... see what others have done.... if there were any pitfalls.....  

I'm not saying your design won't work... It is involved and directing heat to 3 different chambers is very involved and could pose some problems... I know it poses a problem for me, as I don't have any solutions for adequately heating 3 chambers with one firebox....  

Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ne...ll&containingforum[0]=197&type=all&advanced=1


----------



## squish (Mar 31, 2013)

Dave, my plan for the firebox is to use approximately 3/4 of the tank after it is cut in half the long way as my firebox,the other 1/4 would be used as a warmer/oven it mainly be used to heat the smoker which is the tank on the right in the picture,the tank on the left is going to mainly be a self contained pig rotisserie.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2013)

So, a 120 gal tank..... 3/4 of that and 1/2 of that..... = 45 gallons for a firebox....  that won't be large enough when you need approx 125 gallons for a firebox....  A proper firebox needs height for ash removal under the fire grate, width and length for fire wood...  without all three of those criteria, your firebox will give you headaches, until you rebuild it....  or suffer through countless smokes being unhappy with your design...

You are welcome to build the design you want, but others here have taken the strain out of building a great smoker by working through all the designs that don't work already.... 

Look through the builds on the link in post #8.... PM the members that built them and see what they say about their designs and if they would do anything different....    

Dave


----------



## squish (Mar 31, 2013)

Dave so i basically need the whole tank for a firebox for my smoker?if that is the case i will scrap the warmer/oven idea and instead of cutting the tank in half so i have a flat top i will leave it whole and weld a plate of steel across the top for a "flattop"cooking surface.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2013)

*http://feldoncentral.com/bbqcalcula....81&fi=0,0,6,86.86,3.07&fc=17.18,24.28,231.62*

Above are the numbers I used...  The firebox air inlets, may be built using a similar box like the FB/CC and FlatTop inserts and add slide gates ?? Add one small intake above the fire grate to allow for moving heat etc to the CC..

I don't know what to do about charging the firebox with wood, or a FB clean out for ash....  I don't like tanks for fireboxes for that reason.... they are not easy to work around and get stuff right...   for me anyways.... 

Is this plan close ??? The numbers I used are not correct..... I guessed at a lot of stuff.....    Dave

              ........click on to enlarge........













squish 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 3, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool, we have a camp up there near, Lowville.





~Martin


----------



## squish (Apr 4, 2013)

Digging where abouts?up on tughill i assume? snowmobiler? let me know next time your up maybe we can get together and talk bbq!


----------



## squish (Apr 4, 2013)

Dave i will try to post a pic of my new plan tonight.


----------



## squish (Apr 5, 2013)

trying to decide if i wanna go reverse flow or tuning plates? any thoughts?


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130404_181512.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130402_181111.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------



## squish (Apr 13, 2013)

IMG_20130402_181128.jpg



__ squish
__ Apr 13, 2013


----------

